# Some people!



## Mitsy

I can't stand some people. There is someone trying to give away a young rat for 40.00 dollars she is living in a hamster cage in pine shavings and is being a fed a Guinea pig food mix with lots of hay in it sense Guinea pigs need hay.

I had emailed her saying that if I could take the rat I would and told her some information about rats like how the hamster cage is not at all a suitable cage for her, the shavings cause harm to them, that rats should be in pairs and the food is not healthy for her. I even told her about a rat rescue that she could give her to. All this information was in depth and I had the websites name for the rescue and a cheap bran of rat food that was ok for her. after all the information I told her all she said back was.

She's fine where she is 

That's all I got, I couldn't help my self but to tell her I found that very rudely her to tell me after I tried to help. 



I can't believe that someone would just say that's fine, after just being told how its not fine and being told what she could do. 

I know I will probably cause an argument by telling her I found that rude but I just couldn't ignore it. I know to some people they might think I'm over reacting or something but it really bugged me. I am sure that most people her will agree with me that it was rude and not a comment back you would have thought to get. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Some people get offended if by their perspective they are doing what they thought was right... They may be think you're being pretentious. Many pine shaving bags come with pictures of rats on them, and many pet stores feed their rats guinea pig food... In fact, when I adopted mine, that's what she was being fed at the shelter, and that's what they recommended..... -____-. Just look at the sizes of tanks that they are kept in at stores- the employee would probably just tell you to buy one like thtat, lol. She may just think you're being being unrealistic.


Many People think rats are like hamsters with tails. 

I think it was very generous of you to provide her with all that info.  . If she is selling the rat for that much money, she clearly doesn't care enough to know all that... Your first priority should be to find the animal a good home, not to break even with how much you spent!!! I think she probably paid that much for the rat and cage to begin with, and wants her investment back....

I don't know what makes me angrier. Some one who devalues the life of an innocent animal, or someone who is too ignorant to seek knowledge.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

I know but even thought she is trying to get rid of her an if she cared about and thought I was attacking her or being mean by telling her the information. You would think that sense I have her a place she could give the rat to she would and then she could sell the stuff she has because they would just take the rat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

That is really sad. The way people treat animals like they have no feelings! My mom cares for her goats so well. She ran out of hay for the first time in years and kept saying her goats were yelling at her and giving a look saying they were hungry. Then only problem I have with my mom doing that is she thinks my animals are not very important. I spent my day trying to clean a large dog crate for my rabbit to have more space and I asked for her help. She said he was fine in his cage so I told her he needed to come out more. She said he didn't need to come out and nobody lets their rabbits out. I know thats not true b/c people who care do! This woman obviosly doesn't... I wouldn't be surprised if the poor rat is untame and sick


----------



## artgecko

I agree with both posts, but keep in mind that *most* people...i.e. not "animal" people, but your average joe who buys a pet for his kid, etc... Just go on what the store tells them... They sell them, so shouldn't they know how to care for them? When you tell them something different, why should they listen, the store employee has more "street cred" because of their uniform and who they work for. I'm not saying this is right, mind you, but this is what most people think . 

I can use myself as an example here.. When I was in middleschool, we got a guinea pig because I wanted a small animal and my parents weren't cool with a rabbit. I did *some* reading on them (note that this was during the era of dialup connections and getting online was hard to do). We ended up getting a single male. He lived alone in a cage smaller than my rat cage, and ate only pellets with some veggies (NO HAY :S). All this because the store employees told us that was how to keep him. I had no clue what to do. 

When I was a mod. on a fish forum during college you'd see many many tales of horror... people would commonly come on the forum with thread titles similar to "why are all my fish dying?" and "why is my oscar getting too big for his 10gl tank?" and sadly, these weren't trolls. As much misinformation as there is about rats, there is even more about fish... heck, people buy dyed / dye injected fish! Just think if they started selling dye-injected rats... All that said these fish owners were clueless until they came to the forum and we told them what the employees didn't know or didn't say because it didn't involve selling stuff. 

All that said, people will not learn or see reason unless they have an open mind. If they don't want to learn, they won't... It's as simple as that (and I'm a teacher saying this  ). As Gannyaan said, if people don't have an open mind about a topic they tend to get offended when you propose something different.. Just start a political discussion to see this happen. 

As an aside, because this person is looking to rehome / sell the rat, she probably doesn't care if what she's currently doing is incorrect. She's probably trying to recoup her cost in the tank, etc. and doesn't want to "give" away the rat because she thinks it'll hurt her chances of selling the rest.


----------



## Gannyaan

She could probably sell the cage for twenty, and give the rat a better home by offering her separately to a good family or to a shelter. There's no way someone would actually pay 40, unless they planned to add the poor thing to their mischief out of the goodness of their heart, and then sell the cage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

Gannyaan said:


> There's no way someone would actually pay 40, unless they planned to add the poor thing to their mischief out of the goodness of their heart, and then sell the cage.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Unless it is another like her. An unexperienced rat owner who doesn't know about them? Just accured to me.


----------



## Mitsy

So she emailed me back telling me that she is happy in the cage she is in now. I told her she may look it but the chances she is are very small and that one rat should have at lest two square feet and be let out for an hour a day. I also said I am just trying to help and to give you some important information I learned about that rats need to live a happy healthy life


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Good for your for sticking to what you believed you should be telling her  ..... People don't always appreciate kindness, but you at least can have a clean conscience knowing you did what u could for that baby..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Yeah so she emailed me back after and told me that she is fine where she is for now until someone gets her she knows the rat should be in a better cage and she knows what she's doing because she had 2 male rats before


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Mitsy said:


> Yeah so she emailed me back after and told me that she is fine where she is for now until someone gets her she knows the rat should be in a better cage and she knows what she's doing because she had 2 male rats before
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does she know she's greatly overcharging and deterring loving homes ? Lol... Id like to message her ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Gannyaan said:


> Does she know she's greatly overcharging and deterring loving homes ? Lol... Id like to message her ...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have no idea but now im trying to figure out that if show knows they need more space and had rats before then how she thinks having the rat now in that cage is fine.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Thats makes the situation worse! She apperently knows what she's doing but not doing it... That's about THE laziest thing! Even if she is telling the truth.


----------



## Mitsy

ratsaremylife said:


> Thats makes the situation worse! She apperently knows what she's doing but not doing it... That's about THE laziest thing! Even if she is telling the truth.


Yep, so I found an add about someone looking for a female rat to put with her other one, and I told her about this one and she said if she can find the add and it's not to far away to pick her up that she would rather save her before things get worse then something happen to her. She is fully aware that she could be sick from the pine and stuff because I told her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

That's great! This person must have a kind heart. I hope she knows to qaurentine and takes all the procautions to not get her other baby sick.


----------



## Batman

I'm not one for violence but that lady needs a punch in the face or maybe thrown in a cage where she can hardly move  but at least you tried to give her knowledge and your trying to save the rattie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

The rat might also have behavioral issues.... Well... I should say probably, lol. She will need time to socialize her, probably... But it's okay! If she only has one right now, I just hope shes prepared for that. Anyways, you did a really good thing!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Yes I told her about the forum so hopefully she joins and we can help if she needs help with the rat. and if she is able to get her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

YAY! Potential new people!


----------



## NuclearMuse

Was it the female rat being kept in this cage? Because in a FB group I'm in there was a post about this person keeping a female rat and her babies in this hamster cage and trying to sell them for ridiculous amounts... but those ones got saved and last I heard went to the vet because the nursing mom had a pretty bad sounding URI.  I don't understand how people can keep animals in anything that small... I wouldn't even put a mouse in there. D:


----------



## Mitsy

No in this cage kind if cage but in it there was a house that took up half of it a faint water bottle on the side and a big food dish








Excuse the mess haha that's one of my hamsters cages she's currently attacking the hammock I washed it she needs to make sure it's dead. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Here are pictures from the add





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NuclearMuse

Awwww that's so sad, too! 

I've been hearing about rats being kept in bad situations an unusual ammount lately, it seems. :/ I wish I could rescue them all! >_<


----------



## Mitsy

Me to if I was able to get another rat I would be getting this little girl in a heart beat but I don't have the extra money and I'm not aloud any more pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

